# Toshiba NB205 won't boot



## Bana01 (Mar 9, 2011)

Hello, 

I'm having this problem, which is apparently commonly known, I was unable to find any helpful thread online...
I bought my Toshiba NB200-10Z ( also called Toshiba NB205) back in September 2009, and now it simply won't start up. Not a power problem, cos the battery is fine, and charger is fine too...(The indicator green lights show that the computer is connected to the charger)

When I press the switch on/off button, that light goes on but the screen remains black.

Tried it's refused to boot for 2 days now, and I don't know what to do...

Any advice would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF can you see anything on the screen if you alter the angle and shine a torch on it even a faint image


----------



## Bana01 (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi, 
Thanks for your reply. No there's nothing on the screen, simply black.

Sent from my iPhone using Tech Help


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi ok here are a set of troubleshooting steps to attempt http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f108/black-screen-issues-and-troubleshooting-498132.html


----------



## Bana01 (Mar 9, 2011)

Hello, 
Just wanted to give a last update: I took it in where I bought it, and they put in a new motherboard.

So glad it's repaired 

Sent from my iPhone using Tech Help


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Glad to hear your back up and running


----------



## nstrelch (Apr 11, 2011)

this is result of defective motherboard . its happen with my toshiba too after warranty expired. I not gone feed toshiba repair team, just put comp to garbage basket and forget name TOSHIBA


----------



## Bana01 (Mar 9, 2011)

Last night it broke down again, exactly the same problem:-( I doubt I'll ever buy a Toshiba again...


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

I am sorry to hear that. Are you planning on taking it back to the shop?

It has only been a few months. I am sure the warranty on the work has already run out (usually 30-60 days) but, if they replaced the motherboard they may work with you.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Worth a shot


----------



## Bana01 (Mar 9, 2011)

I've just been to à laptop repait for a free diagnosis, all he did was remove the battery & disconnect from power supply, hold down start button for 15 seconds and it went on


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi possibly a little static it can sometimes occur with weather conditions etc being just right


----------



## Chillx (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi

Check out: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f108/toshiba-nb200-wont-boot-492391.html?highlight=nb200

I had the exact same problem and found my netbook only booted if I put it in the fridge. I came on to this forum and read the thread above - if you look a*t the post by Troybowd*on the above thread - update the BIOS. You will find this works. I followed Troybowd's steps and have had no problems in the last 6 weeks. It may be worth giving this a go.

Chillx

P.S. tried to PM Troybowd to thank him but unable to do so as only just joined forum and need to post 3 times before i can PM! If you read this thanks Troybowd


----------



## the_xxclone_guy (May 11, 2012)

I have suffered the same problem for months. It got worse and worse (once in every 30 or so boots succeeds). Finally, went to Toshiba's web site and downloaded the latest BIOS (v.2.20) --- download filename:LL20V220.EXE.

You have to boot the NB205 successfully first (keep on trying until it does). Then, within Windows (XP in my case), run the BIOS update program which automatically performs the BIOS updates.

Voila!!!

Finally, the problem is gone. The Toshiba NB205 was like SH?T when it had the boot problem. Once it starts to work again, I like it again:dance:.

Good luck.

The XXClone Guy


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi please note I removed the link it can be found easily so no need for a permanent link


----------



## Jackrabbit348 (Sep 1, 2013)

ChillX is right on the money. Even a year or 2 later this did the trick for me. Thanks to all who posted info about it.

1. after reading about putting NB205-N311/W in the fridge, I did so.
2. I left it there for an hour without battery
3. Took it out, hooked up battery and plugged in power
4. I let battery charge for 30 min.
5. Pressed power button and everything started up fine. Nothing previous to this could get the display working.
6. Downloaded the newer Bios Firmware which is now at V2.2
7. Started Installing Bios with Battery charged to 90% and power plugged in.
8. It kicked me out of Bios install because it said It wouldn't install while running on battery even though I had power plugged in.
9. I read fine print that said to change power settings to avoid computer turning off or hibernating, so I set it to Never turn off.
10. I tried installing Bios again from windows and it worked flawlessly. I haven't had any problems since that time.

Thanks again to all who found this interesting fix.


----------

